
Show HN: BookStorm – Speed Date Books - m52go
http://bookstormapp.com
======
m52go
Folks, I was sick of the click-bait I came across so much, and wanted a place
I could go to explore _worthy_ new ideas. I figured books were a good place to
find them, so I made BookStorm.

BookStorm uses no algorithms to select the books it shows you, so there's no
bias for what you've liked in the past, your browsing habits, etc. If you want
tailored book recommendations, there are many other places you can go...but
they won't expand your intellectual world like this app will.

I'll add shelves soon so you can focus your browsing a little more, but in the
mean time, I hope you enjoy the concept!

